# casting distance?



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

What do you experienced throwers consider respectable numbers would be with a five once lacrosse ball, using box stock reels like the 525, and 6500ct on off the self rods in the 11- 12 ft hvy range would be? Been working on my distance and would like to have an idea where I should be.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

400 - 500 ft. if you have little technique like me.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Anything over about 425 feet would be a great start!


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

If you are throwing a lacrosse ball, anything over 100 yds.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

400-500ft (measured) with a ball is damn good in my opinion.. If you're casting 500ft with a ball I would imagine you would be in the 650ft-700 range.. Maybe I'm wrong.... 

********** Measuring tape has a way of making a 600ft cast look more like 300ft..


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're all ready throwing that far, I'm just gonna go ahead and concede and pay up for the cold beer I will be owing you!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

danville said:


> If you are throwing a lacrosse ball, anything over 100 yds.


I would have to agree. I have spent a good bit of time with the lacrosse ball, and for me, I have to have a reel dialed in just so and decent conditions to push the ball around 140 yds. An average decent cast is more in the neighborhood of 110-125 yds. 

A good estimate is it will fly about 60-65% as far as 150 gram tournament weight under nuetral conditions, much less if tossing into the wind.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I've also found out the hard way that a ball will also throw your timing way off.. If you can try to use lead...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I've been watching this thread and boy, I'm glad some conventional guys chimed in and brought this thing back to reality. 

Last thing I need is another applecart to flip over!

I think with "box stock reels" and "off the self rods in the 11- 12 ft hvy range" you should be very happy with 95 to 115 yards. Anything over that you should be thrilled with.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sarge, You're a funny guy! LOL


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Sarge, You're a funny guy! LOL


I'm just trying to save Racewire some injury to his self-esteem and then his shoulders (trying to actually cast 500 feet with his lacrosse ball).


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

So you're doing your good deed for today..


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Yes.

After all, I'm just a lovable, plump







!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

about time


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

that'll be the day.:fishing::fishing::--|


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> I've been watching this thread and boy, I'm glad some conventional guys chimed in and brought this thing back to reality.
> 
> Last thing I need is another applecart to flip over!
> 
> I think with "box stock reels" and "off the self rods in the 11- 12 ft hvy range" you should be very happy with 95 to 115 yards. Anything over that you should be thrilled with.


why bother using a rod




9rock


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd imagine it would be very tough to get an accurate measurement on the field, since the ball tends to bounce and roll, tho I guess you could send someone out with a catchers mitt !! 

Just kidding- lest I get someone injured 

I have been able to get reasonable measurements by using kayak/canoe to paddle out milk jugs and using a range finder to set them out on a lake at known distances. The ball makes a big splash- enough to tell if your in the vicinity of the milk jugs- which I place at 10 yard intervals starting at 100 yards out to 130. Their is also a large no wake bouy at 136yds. It takes some decent conditions and good form for me to heave it out that far. 

Keep in mind your reel needs a lot more braking to avoid blow ups with a ball than it does with just a weight so more mags/ heavier oil may be in order- I just add magnets- then I can switch to weights by dialing off the mags on the fly.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

OK guys, thanks for the numbers. Was getting a little concerned with the first few responses. With the stock 525, slight end play, 17-20# mono, on a cold (45-50 deg) And mags full on, little fluff in mid cast was only seeing 95 to 100 yrds on average with a personal best of 110 yrds. Don't really get any bounce due to the thick grass. New to the distance aspect but just couldn't imagine 500 ft. with my gear. I like practicing with the ball because the lead sinkers tend to bury themselves as wet as it's been here lately. I have in the past added a 2 and 3 oz sinker on top of the ball to simulate 5 and 6nbait condition. This keeps the weight from digging in and the ball absorbs the impact of the egg.
Got an AFAW match rod on the way that I plan to put the 6500 ct high speed mag on. Hoping for good things with this combo. I'll keep ya posted.

Thanks Again


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to say I am almost shocked I would have thought the #s would be much higher
I dont know about throwing a lacross ball but I played 25 years between baseball and soft ball and a 300ft and over was not that uncommon .in fact I went to a scouting combine and the throw they set you up with was 275 and that needed to be on a rope
I know the strings have a lot to do with it . but I would have bet the leverage of the rod would throw it much farther. why not

9rock


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

No rotaition on the ball I would guess...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

do you have to slow the spool down because of the wind resitance to the ball?

9rock


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

AirDown said:


> No rotaition on the ball I would guess...


No, Line runs through the center, with a snelled 8/0 hook drove into the bottom side.

No wind that day, Unless your just referring to aerodynamic drag. Throwing lead does keep the spool more in control. If this answers your question.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Who remembers the video on the old Capital Longcasters site of James Williams and Neil Mackellow casting baseballs for home runs at the Oriole's stadium?



Surf Cat said:


> I'd imagine it would be very tough to get an accurate measurement on the field, since the ball tends to bounce and roll, tho I guess you could send someone out with a catchers mitt !!


When my son was younger and in Little League I would get in casting practice and give him fly practice all at once. 

It was like Barry Bonds hitting outfield practice.

I do use lacrosse balls now and when I want to measure I keep a coffee can behind the oche with a couple inches of orange chalk (chalk line chalk) in it and just plop the ball in it before the cast. It leaves a nice 8 inch or so bullseye where the ball hits. Then I just use the laser rangefinder.

Casting a baseball from a few years ago, my form is better now  . . .


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sarge I remember that video, and have been looking for it for about a year. Would you have a copy of it?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The video was posted up on here a few years back, but I couldn't find it in a quick search. Might be able to find it with a little more time this evening. I remember it because the mascot starts dancing with James as he reels in one of his casts.

First distance casting video I ever saw. Guess it kind of got me hooked to the numbers.

Evan


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Notice I said a GREAT start would by over 425 feet. A good start for someone new to casting would be around 300 feet or 100 yards. Lots of air resistance on a ball. I often use a tennis ball with a small cut in the top and a 6 or 8 oz. weight stuffed inside. Good way to practice on wet ground. For me the weight alone will average 30 to 40 yards farther. A 320 to 340 foot cast with the ball and 8oz weight is a really good cast for me and my style of casting. As I said a 425 foot cast would certainly be a great start with stock fishing equipment.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I can hit just over 500 feet with 8 oz. Longest cast so far is 530 feet measured. Putting on a tennis ball with 8 inside is a different story. I am usually in the neighborhood of 350-375 on a very good day. That ball makes a heck of a difference with the aerodynamics of the whole thing, including the timing on the cast for me.


----------

